# Incra Twin Linear Fence, Any Experience?



## Psychbiker (Jan 8, 2013)

So I've lost on two very nice Jessem router table setups being sold locally on Craigslist. I don't know if they sell or what as the people never respond. I'm getting router table ancy and almost clicked 'add to cart' on a kreg system with lift. 

Then I saw the Gizzly table that's recommended a lot here. But mounting a lift seems to be an issue. I do have the Bosch 1617 fixed that I could add a dedicated fixed base but it's as nice as a lift. 

That said....How are Incra Twin Linear Fences? I can get this system below MINUS the lift/plate for $350. 

Research says the Incra is old. Cant tell if the fence splits or not. Still would have to add a lift and find a dedicated 3hp router dow the road but would be up and running with my Bosch. Not sure about this offset format but I guess it allows the saw as a Norm design table. 

Ps. No bits or plate. Does include everything else including the dust box, top, Incra and bilt holders. It 90min away from owner. Owner said he sell me a kreg plate for $60.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a few Incra products (Incra Pro 16", TS-LS, Wonder Fence, measuring guage), and i've not been disappointed in any of them. I've not used or even seen a Twin Linear in person, but here's a link to the owner's manual http://www.incra.com/manuals/twinlin.pdf. Split fence with independent positioners. Allows for in-line or offset usage--the key in my mind would be whether the inline set-up is easy to work with. I've watched a few Twin Linears on ebay at $350-$400 buy it now prices get relisted multiple times. The pic you posted looks like the 43" Incra top--nice, i'd like to have one and the room for it. If that is right, the plate opening should be the same as Jessem, Kreg and some others. The set-up looks nice, i'd have to take a good hard look at $350 with no plate. If i did go that direction--instead of the Kreg at $60 i'd consider the Incra Mag-Lock plate at $100 (maybe less at Amazon). That might help your seller adjust the price a bit.

earl


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I also do not have the twin-linear, but every Incra product I have is first rate!

I have the Incra Ultra with Wonder fence and love it. Yes the fence is split.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Irish, I have to say all of the Incra tools have been top notch. I know you will find, if the tool is in good shape to be very good.


----------



## California redwood (Sep 5, 2010)

Is this setup from sacramento ?


----------



## Psychbiker (Jan 8, 2013)

bioboyrob said:


> Is this setup from sacramento ?


I think so, it's 90 minutes from Dublin. 

Sounds like a deal but no router plate or lift. I'm leaning toward the $499 entry Kreg table with their lift. This Incra setup is easily 8+ years old. It's all dismantled which makes checking square and condition tough. If closer it would be easier to go check out.


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

I own a Twin Linear Incra Fence system and love it. It is an oldie, about 15 years old and I have cut every joint in the instruction manual that comes with it. It is very versatile, but you will need the owners manual and the big template book that comes with Incra router fence systems to learn about all of the features and how to use them. It is[/B] an oldie but unless it has been abused should still be accurate. Does he have all of the accessories for it like the right angle stock guide? Yes, the fence is split and offsets and does a lot more. Do you get the whole enchilada except for the router lift for $350, including the Woodpecker/Incra table, the offset table top and the drawers? If so, it sounds like a pretty good deal to me. I have exactly the same setup except for the drawers with a Woodpeckers PRL V2 sidewinder and PC 7518 router motor. I would buy it for that price and add whatever router/plate setup that you have now that will fit the Incra table and then move up to whatever you want at a later time. I started out with no lift and an old Makita router mounted to a phenolic plate, and moved up from there to what I have now, My current lift is the second for this table and I am on the third router/motor mounted in it. It is my "go to" router table. I have two others. Hope that helps. 

Post Script: After reading your last post about it being dissembled, I might think twice about paying $350 for a "basket case". You will have no idea if all of the parts are there. Based on that info, I would pass.


----------

